# HERF Cruise 2008



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

just testing the waters............................any takers on the idea of a Cruise Herf?.....................any suggestions?
port?
time of year?
destination?
length?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Oh crap, here we go again.:r
Darn Florida folks never stop planning.

Problem is smoking.
Need to check as some have banned it just about everywhere.
Last year, Royal Caribbean allowed me on the deck and in the Library but the latter was only after 9 or 10 in the evening. I forget which one.

There are ample cruises out of Miami for like $300 for a weekend, living large.
You leave on Friday and return Monday morning.
Ft. Lauderdale has great deals also.
Up by you in the Cape, I think a tad more expensive but let me know.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I vote for a canoe at Carlos' canal.
Much better food, and you might catch a gator too!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I vote for a canoe at Carlos' canal.
> Much better food, and you might catch a gator too!


Hey!!!
Lake!!!
Not canal.

OK, maybe not a lake compared to MN lakes. Maybe a pond in comparison but definitely not a canal.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

so, looks like we're having it on the USS Carlos.....................hope your place is big enough


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I vote for a canoe at Carlos' canal.
> Much better food, and you might catch a gator too!


Or a gator might catch you...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Snake said:


> just testing the waters............................any takers on the idea of a Cruise Herf?.....................any suggestions?
> port?
> time of year?
> destination?
> length?


Lauderdale or Miami... Lauderdale probably better.

Winter although rates are better in summer...

Havana... but, since that would be out... who really cares...

Week...

Perhaps you would want to talk to a Travel Agent... also, a lot of Parrot Head Clubs book cruises through out the year, they bring their own entertainment (or get the ship to hire them) have one or two closed events and usually use the cruise to raise money for charity. Their is one that is run by the Atlanta Parrot Head Club that has been running for over ten years. Parrothead Cruise 2007 raised over $44,000.00 for Breast Cancer Research. You can check out their costs for staterooms on their main webpage. The cruise is booked by a Travel Agent who is a member of the Atlanta Club and turns over all profits from this venture to their charity.

One thing a Travel Agent can tell you which cruise lines would be more Smoke friendly, perhaps even reserve one bar for us.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Great Idea!!!!!!!!! Let's see When, Where, From, and How much :tu


Ron


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the idea but my contribution would be to meet you in a port - if I have enough notice I could meet up in Cozumel, Tortola or Vallarta!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Great Idea!!!!!!!!! Let's see When, Where, From, and How much :tu
> 
> Ron


how many as well


----------

